# Aborted Recovery - now Error 1962



## ungerdog (Nov 2, 2015)

I have a 5 month old Lenovo H500S desktop tower that I had upgraded from Windows 8.1 to Windows 10. One day several months later, It was running slow and web sites where not loading. I tried the one step recovery option to see what would happen if I reverted back to an earlier date. After starting the recovery, I didn't see any progress (the speed was showing 0), so after 7 minutes, I just manually held the start button to shut it down. After starting it back up, I got a black screen with "Error 1962: No Operating System Found. Boot Sequence Will Automatically Repeat."

The only thing I tried (from a Youtube video) was to go into bios by Control/ALT/F12 which went to a blue box with..
Please Select Boot Device:
Sata 1: ST500DM002 - 1BD 142
Legacy : ST500DM002 1BD - 142
UEFI : Windows Boot Manager
Sata 2 : HL - DT - ST DVD-RAM GHBOM
Enter Setup
^ and v to move selection

I entered SETUP, selected CSM [Enable] and under BOOT Priority I changed Legacy First to UEFI First...then F10, and YES. 
No change though...I'm still getting Error 1962 after a brief Lenovo title screen.

Also in bios I have this under Primary Boot Sequence

USB FDD :
USB KEY :
Sata 1 : ST500DM002 - 1BD 142
Sata 2 : HL - DT - ST DVD-RAM GH BON
USB HDD :
USB CDROM
Excluded from boot order :

I didn't get any discs with the computer. I took the computer back to Best Buy and they want $99 for diagnostic. What should I do? I got beer!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

As you have already updated to windows 10 - you should be able todo a clean install of windows 10 using the Media Creation tool available from here
http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/software-download/windows10

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install


----------



## ungerdog (Nov 2, 2015)

YES!!! I'm back with a restored computer. It did take a little time, but it didn't cost any beer money!

I went to the link you provided and burned the Media tool on a DVD using my working computer. I was told through Tech Chat on the site to just skip the request for a product key. The only other thing was that when I started up this computer with the burned disc, I had to do a "Custom" installation. More help through Tech Chat guided me through the process of where to install it. I was told to delete all the existing partitions and to create a "New" one. After that, I just clicked next.

My computer is now like fresh out of the box. All I needed to do was find my network and enter my password to get here.

A big thanks to you, and, I owe you a big beer!


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

your welcome , glad its worked out for you


----------

